# albañiles de la vía pública



## Domtom

Hay un caso particular, entre los obreros del arte de la albañilería, que es el de aquellos que construyen o reparan superficies artificiales de la vía pública, empleando piedra, adoquines, arena, cemento u otros materiales semejantes.

Me refiero a ellos en la frase siguiente:

_En la calle unos albañiles*, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro._

* también se puede decir _obreros._


Pues bien, os pido ayuda ya que, tras buscar por todos sitios, no he encontrado la traducción de esos “obreros”. Un amigo francés que vive en Francia –y que no sabe español– me mandó un mail diciéndome que no se puede traducir en una sola palabra, y que le parece que hay que decir _des ouvriers des Ponts et Chaussées_. 

¿Tiene razón?

Si sí, la frase yo la pondría del siguiente modo:

_Dans la rue, des ouvriers des Ponts et Chaussées me donnent un coup de sifflet, mais je ne prends pas cela en considération._


¿Estaría bien así?
¿Por qué en mayúscula _Ponts_, _Chaussés_?
¿Por qué de “puentes”? Contexto frase: no arreglaban un puente, sino una acera.
 
Gracias por adelantado, y salud.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tiene razón tu amigo. Se dice ouvriers ou employés des Ponts et Chaussées. Chaussée es la parte baja de los dos lados de la calzada de la carretera.

Les Ponts et Chaussées es una prestigiosa "haute" gran école francesa que se encarga de formar a los ingenieros que construirán las obras del "génie" civil, es decir las infraestructuras del país. Todos no se quedan al servicio del estado evidentemente y son muy buscados por las empresas privadas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## solinvictus

Domtom said:


> Me refiero a ellos en la frase siguiente:
> 
> _En la calle unos albañiles*, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro._
> 
> _Dans la rue, des ouvriers des Ponts et Chaussées me donnent un coup de sifflet, mais je ne prends pas cela en considération._




Hola! Esos obreros son cantonniers, (un cantonnier, des cantonniers)
Ouvrier qui travaille à l'entretien des routes, según el Petit Robert.

Sur la route de Louviers, il y avait un cantonnier
Qui cassait des tas de caillloux
C'était pour paver les rues...


Son los que arreglan la calzada. Para mí _calzada_ se traduce por _chaussée_, directamente. En ambas lenguas, tanto puede tener el sentido de un _agmen_, espécie de dique sobre el terreno natural, como de superfície de uso de una calle o carretera.

Propongo: 

_Dehors, dans la rue, des cantonniers m'ont sifflée, je les ignore._
Ups, he asumido que se trata de una mujer, pero si no, hay que poner _sifflé._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tiene razón Solinvictus. Sólo contesté a la pregunta de por qué tiene una mayúscula. Au temps pour moi...  

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Es verdad que "cantonnier" es el obrero que trabaja en la confección, refección de las carreteras. Pero me suena algo antiguo el término. Os confesaré que nunca lo emplearía, me sería más natural hablar de "un ouvrier des travaux publics" ou "un ouvrier des Ponts et Chaussées". Quizás sea una tontería por mi parte.

Y la chaussée, para mí también es la calzada en sí, y no el arcén de las carreteras. ¿no?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## solinvictus

Gracias Cintia&Martine! Autant en emporte le vent!



Gévy said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es verdad que "cantonnier" es el obrero que trabaja en la confección, refección de las carreteras. Pero me suena algo antiguo el término. Os confesaré que nunca lo emplearía, me sería más natural hablar de "un ouvrier des travaux publics" ou "un ouvrier des Ponts et Chaussées". Quizás sea una tontería por mi parte.
> 
> Y la chaussée, para mí también es la calzada en sí, y no el arcén de las carreteras. ¿no?
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


 
Mais les Ponts et Chaussées ça n'existe qu'en France mes amis! où se passe l'action?


----------



## Domtom

solinvictus said:


> Mais les Ponts et Chaussées ça n'existe qu'en France mes amis! où se passe l'action?


 
Hola de nuevo,

1) Muy buena la observación de Solinvictus . Muy de agradecer esta lección de que al traducir hay que tener en cuenta el lugar y hasta el país en que se desarrolla la acción  .
2) La acción se desarrolla en Barcelona, por lo que, aplicando la observación de Solinvictus, no emplearemos una expresión que contenga _“Ponts et Chaussées” _, sobre todo si se dispone de otro vocablo más apropiado.
3) En cambio, no me gustan los _“cantonniers”  _de Solinvictus. Como he dicho, la acción tiene curso en una calle de una gran ciudad, y no en un camino o una carretera.
4) Los _“ouvriers des travaux publics” _de Gévy me gustan  . Adopto esta expresión.
5) No se trata de una mujer, sino de un hombre en faldas  (por eso le silban). (¡No te pierdes detalle, Solinvictus!  )
6) Aunque _“mais je ne prends pas cela en considération” _traduce muy bien la idea, es más literal _“je les ignore”._

En suma, la frase quedaría, según mi parecer, como sigue:

_Dans la rue, des ouvriers des travaux publics m’ont sifflé, je les ignore._


Gracias a todos, y salud  .
-


----------



## Luis Saiz

Gévy said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es verdad que "cantonnier" es el obrero que trabaja en la confección, refección de las carreteras. Pero me suena algo antiguo el término. Os confesaré que nunca lo emplearía, me sería más natural hablar de "un ouvrier des travaux publics" ou "un ouvrier des Ponts et Chaussées". Quizás sea una tontería por mi parte.
> 
> Y la chaussée, para mí también es la calzada en sí, y no el arcén de las carreteras. ¿no?
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


 


Salut, Gévy:

Por supuesto  que  de albañiles  o «maçons», nada.  Ese nombre se aplica más bien  a los que construyen o reparan edificios.

Se refiere a los  que trabajan en aceras y calzadas y serían  "peones que trabajan en las vías públicas.

Eso de «Ponts et Chaussées»   será  la carrera cuyo eqivalente  español debe de ser  «Ingeniero de Caminos Canales y Puertos», 
 y de ahí vendrá lo de las mayúsculas, pero es nombre que  no parece indicado para aplicarse a esos obreros que estaán continuamente levantando las aceras y que, cada vez menos, piropean a las chicas de buen ver. 

Besos
Luis


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola otra vez,

Luis, es que decir: "tu travailles au Ponts et Chaussées?" no significa que hayas ido a esta escuela. Eres un simple empleado.
Lo mismo que puedes decir a alguien: "T´es dans la banque, toi?" sabiendo que no es Rothschild, sino un cajero.

Por otra parte me estoy preguntando (y a vosostros también lo pregunto)si no se dice: _employé de (la) voirie_ si efectivamente están arreglando una carretera/ calle/ camino, más restrictivo que _employé de travaux publics_ que se extiende a puente, túneles, puertos, canales, presas...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## solinvictus

Les _employés de la voirie_ serían los que limpian las calles y no tanto los que las arreglan.
La frase en el original es rara, además. Hablar de _albañiles_ para decir _obreros " de esos que arreglan la vía pública"_ uf! que despectivo!
Los _albañiles_ propiamente son profesionales que levantan paredes y casas (_maçons_), puede ser que trabajen construyendo o arreglando el alcantarillado pero no los veo tapando hoyos en la calle.
_En la calle unos albañiles, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro._
_Dans la rue, des ouvriers qui travaillaient sur la chaussée m'ont sifflé, je les ignore._
Que tal?


----------



## Domtom

solinvictus said:


> La frase en el original es rara, además. Hablar de _albañiles_ para decir _obreros " de esos que arreglan la vía pública"_ uf! que despectivo!
> Los _albañiles_ propiamente son profesionales que levantan paredes y casas (_maçons_), puede ser que trabajen construyendo o arreglando el alcantarillado pero no los veo tapando hoyos en la calle.


 
Es que el DRAE dice lo siguiente:

_albañilería... arte de construir edificios _*U OBRAS* (el subrayado es mío) _en que se empleen, _*SEGÚN LOS CASOS*_, ladrillos, _*PIEDRA, *cal, *ARENA*_, yeso, _*CEMENTO U OTROS MATERIALES SEMEJANTES. *(Perdón por las mayúsculas).

Ahora bien, yo por OBRAS entiendo poder, por ejemplo, convertir un camino natural de tierra en una calle asfaltada con cemento alquitranado, por decir algo. Por algo será que a los trabajadores que hiciesen una tal tarea la gente les llamaría y llama _obreros. _Además el DRAE dice _según los casos_, o sea, no se reduce todo al único caso de levantar casas. Finalmente, los que pavimentan una calle utilizan piedra, arena, cemento y otros materiales por el estilo, lo que de algún modo les hace fuertemente semejantes a tus albañiles de casas. Y de hecho, por lo menos aquí en Cataluña, todo el mundo les llama _paletas _a esos que por ejemplo construyen una acera de calle, y _paletas _es, en Cataluña, un perfecto sinónimo de _albañil. _En Castilla, por ejemplo, ¿la gente no llama albañiles también a los trabajadores del ayuntamiento encargados de arreglar los baches con cemento que hay en las calles asfaltadas de su municipio? (La verdad es que no lo sé.) Aquí en Cataluña sí, y hasta se les dice _albañiles _además de _paletas _a dichos hombres.

Gracias por tu participación.

Sobre tu propuesta de traducción de la frase, te contesto en un próximo mensaje.

Salud,

Lluís
-

PD.: ¡Ah! Lo de _"de esos" _en el original, sí que puede que suene mal, bueno, sí.
-


----------



## solinvictus

El posdata, jeje!
Además, puede ser exactamente eso lo que el autor pretende (un tono despectivo). No és ese el punto.
Me parece que albañil, que también es un oficio con mucha tradición y una categoria profesional, suena extraño en la frase, nada más. Nota que el RAE dice que es un arte. Realmente, no tengo contexto suficiente para opinar. Espero haberte ayudado.
PD: paleta también es un arte?Como se dice _maçon_  catalán?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Solinvictus,

Si dices "qui travaillent sur la chaussée" no define a los trabajadores de las carreteras, pero cualquiera que se instalaría en la vía para trabajar, incluso vendiendo palomitas.

Y es una pena perder la estructura original (... , de esos que...).

_En la calle unos albañiles*, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro._

Dans la rue, des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, me sifflent, mais moi, je les ignore.

Ou peut-être:

Dans la rue, je me fais siffler par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je fais comme si de rien n'était.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## solinvictus

Cintia&Martine said:


> Hola otra vez,
> 
> si no se dice: _employé de (la) voirie_ si efectivamente están arreglando una carretera/ calle/ camino, más restrictivo que _employé de travaux publics_ que se extiende a puente, túneles, puertos, canales, presas...
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Holá, tienes razón. _Travaux de voirie_ tiene los dos sentidos: mantenimiento y limpieza de la vía pública.


----------



## Domtom

solinvictus said:


> El posdata, jeje!
> Además, puede ser exactamente eso lo que el autor pretende (un tono despectivo). No és ese el punto.
> Me parece que albañil, que también es un oficio con mucha tradición y una categoria profesional, suena extraño en la frase, nada más. Nota que el RAE dice que es un arte. Realmente, no tengo contexto suficiente para opinar. Espero haberte ayudado.
> PD: paleta también es un arte?Como se dice _maçon_ catalán?


 
¡Bravo! ¡Siempre tan sensible a los detalles! Seguidamente de mandar el anterior mensaje, he desconectado para ir a tomar un café, y luego me ha venido a la cabeza esto precisamente que dices, de que igual el autor pretende de hecho utilizar un tono despectivo. Y rápidamente he vuelto aquí.
 
La frase pertenece al texto de una narración autobiográfica, en que el autor, un hombre que reivindica el derecho a llevar puesta una falda, cuenta sus paseos en faldas. La mayoría de la gente que le ve no reacciona negativamente, sólo algunos adolescentes y albañiles suelen meterse con él por el mero hecho de llevar falda (el silbido). Por eso, es posible que el autor, para devolver la pelota, use un tono despectivo en esta frase, quizá inconscientemente o quizá expresamente, pero en todo caso le sale ese “de esos”.
 
Espero que esto no sea interpretado como chat. No era mi intención, sino, mil perdones. Sólo quería aclarar aún más el contexto, lo cual puede ayudar a interpretar, traducir, la frase.
 


NOTA
 
_maçon _en catalán es _paleta. Albañil _en catalán es paleta. Y tanto los castellanoparlantes como los catalanoparlantes dicen, en Cataluña, para referirse a _maçon_, dicen _paleta. _Claro que en Cataluña los castellanoparlantes dicen también _albañil _además de _paleta. _Pero la gente aquí puede estar hablando en castellano y en el momento de tener que decir _albañil _dicen _paleta._
_-_


----------



## solinvictus

Entonces
_En la calle unos albañiles*, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro._
_Dans la rue, je me fais siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux de la voirie, je les ignore._


----------



## Domtom

-

*Domtom escribió:*

*En la calle unos albañiles –también se puede decir “obreros”– , de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro.*


También el _“de esos”_ puede deberse, precisamente, a querer aclarar que, de entre lo que la gente, al menos en Cataluña, llama albañiles, el autor se refiere sólo a los que arreglan la vía pública. De ahí el _“de esos”. “De esos”_ no para despreciar, sino para delimitar el campo del conjunto de los albañiles: los hay que hacen casas, pero además los que reconstruyen las aceras rotas por los electricistas municipales que han hecho pasar por ahí unos cables. El autor se refiere a estos segundos, de ahí el _“de esos...”_



*Solinvictus escribió:*

*Les employés de la voirie serían los que limpian las calles y no tanto los que las arreglan.*
*Travaux de voirie** tiene los dos sentidos: mantenimiento y limpieza de la vía pública.*



Si esto es así, desde luego no me interesa traducir poniendo “de la voirie”.



*Solinvictus escribió:*

*Dans la rue, des ouvriers qui travaillaient sur la chaussée m'ont sifflé, je les ignore.*
*Que tal?*


No me convence.


*Gévy escribió:*

*Si dices "qui travaillent sur la chaussée" no define a los trabajadores de las carreteras, pero cualquiera que se instalaría en la vía para trabajar, incluso vendiendo palomitas.*



Estoy OK contigo.



*Gévy escribió:*


*Y es una pena perder la estructura original (... , de esos que...).*


También en este punto.



*Gévy escribió:*

*En la calle unos albañiles*, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro.*

*Dans la rue, des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, me sifflent, mais moi, je les ignore.*


Sí, me place mucho esta versión. Bravo, Gévy.



*Gévy escribió:*

*Ou peut-être:*

*Dans la rue, je me fais siffler par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je fais comme si de rien n'était.*

También es buena. Los hispanohablantes nos cuesta un poco mentalizarnos con esa forma pasiva, parece como si uno se hubiese acercado de buena gana con espíritu masoquista, expresamente, a quienes han de insultarle, o silbarle, o hacerle mal. Pero si el francés es el francés, tiene que tener su pleno sentido y ha de ser así, aunque nos extrañe. Quizá exista ya un hilo sobre esta “pasivización”, que parece que uno se mete expresamente debajo de las ruedas de un coche: “mon chat s’est fait écrassé par une voiture.” Iré a ver... 



*Solinvictus escribió*

*Entonces*
*En la calle unos albañiles*, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro.*
*Dans la rue, je me fais siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux de la voirie, je les ignore.*




MI CONCLUSIÓN (de momento)​ 



En fin, el hilo se inició con la frase 

_En la calle unos albañiles _–también se puede decir “obreros”– _, de esos que arreglan la vía pública, me lanzan un silbidito, que yo ignoro._
_Dans la rue, des ouvriers des Ponts et Chaussées me donnent un coup de sifflet, mais je ne prends pas cela en considération.
_

Luego quise cambiarla y proponer:

_Dans la rue, des ouvriers des travaux publics m’ont sifflé, je les ignore__._

Finalmente, puede que me decida por una combinación versión de Gévy con la de Solinvictus:

_Dans la rue, je me fait siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je fais comme si de rien n’était._

O también,

_Dans la rue, je me fait siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je les ignore._
_-_

-
Gracias a (orden alfabético):

Cintia&Martine
Gévy
Luis Saiz
Solinvictus


(Cada vez que redacto un extenso post se me olvida.)


----------



## Domtom

-
Además de 

Dans la rue, je me fais siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je fais comme si de rien n'était.
Dans la rue, je me fais siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je les ignore.
quizá también suene bien

3. Dans la rue, (...) la chaussée, mais moi, je les ignore.
-


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> -
> _Dans la rue, je me fait siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je fais comme si de rien n’était._
> 
> O también,
> 
> _Dans la rue, je me fait siffler un petit coup par des ouvriers, de ceux qui réparent la chaussée, je les ignore._
> _-_


 
Perdón por el lapsus, lo correcto es:

_je me fais_
_-_


----------

